# Algae Identify...Help me get rid of it



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Any ideas on what this algae is and how to treat it?
It is browinish, stringy looking and falls apart if I try and pull it out with my hands...best way of getting it out is with a gravel vac
Color has been altered to allow better visibility of the algae (center of picture growing on rock)


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Treat for diatoms (brown algae)!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I just kept sucking it up when doing water changes and it just went away after a while.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

A few otocinclus should fix your problem. This is a common problem with new aquarium (first 3 to 4 months).


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Agree with the above, clean it off and do a water change, then get some ottos


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Awesome..thanks


----------

